# Looking for breeder of larger more robust spoo



## paaschjc (Jul 30, 2015)

I am looking for some recommendations for breeders of slightly larger more robust build standard poodles. I prefer red/apricot as I have had both an apricot and a red spoo and love the color but am open to other colors (other than white/cream). I'm in CT so within driving distance would be great but am willing to travel to wherever I need to. 
Thank you
Janina


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a rather stout 11 wk old boy with a laid-back golden retriever temperament. Chip is going to be silver with a white stripe down his chest. Parents are health tested. I'm in Des Moines, Iowa. Check out my site.


----------



## paaschjc (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you Desiree. Unfortunately the kids and I are leaving for a trip to Germany tomorrow to visit family and won't be back until August 30th. So the earliest we will be ready for a puppy will be some time in September.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When you return, google Hunting Poodles. The breeders of poodles for hunting tend to have dogs who are more robustly built.

Enjoy your trip and have fun with your poodle search.

Viking Queen


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, check back when your really. He may still be available and will be better trained if I still have him in Sept. I want find the right home for this sweet boy. Have a great trip!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A spoo does not have to be bigger to be robust and have good stamina. Lily is 22 3/4 at withers and weighs 36 pounds and is tough as nails! The larger the dog the more weight their joints have the pressure of, more chances for injuries/joint problems IMO. I did make a couple of suggestions to you of breeders in CT that have tons of experience and excellent track records for healthy spoos. The only thing they don't have on their list of attributes you are looking for is colors you have expressed interest in. Again IMO I would put health, temperament and breeder's experience and history of success way above color.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You might want to check out O'Kaylyn Farms in PA. Home - O'Kaylyn Farms

I don't know much about this breeder, but at least some of their poodles are larger than average. I think KidWhisperer on this forum has a dog from O'Kaylyn. She recently had a health issue, but no reason (so far as I know) to think that it is due to bad breeding. You might want to send a PM to Kid Whisperer and ask if she'd buy from them again. 

If you want a larger poodle, the breeders that are trying to breed AKC champions are probably not going to be as big as you want. If you go with a breeder that is not breeding show dogs, you have to be careful to be sure that you are getting a good dog -- good temperament, good health, etc. (But of course, temperament and health is something you need to check out with any breeder.)

Good luck in your search, and have a great time in Germany.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> A spoo does not have to be bigger to be robust and have good stamina. Lily is 22 3/4 at withers and weighs 36 pounds and is tough as nails! The larger the dog the more weight their joints have the pressure of, more chances for injuries/joint problems IMO.


Just to clarify, I just happen to have ONE larger boned male for a PET home. He will still be about 24 inches at the withers. Just the luck of the genes! Regards.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Desiree said:


> Just to clarify, I just happen to have ONE larger boned male for a PET home. He will still be about 24 inches at the withers. Just the luck of the genes! Regards.



Desiree I'm not sure why you seem to be directing this info to me. I just got a puppy and my home is a performance home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Desiree said:


> Just to clarify, I just happen to have ONE larger boned male for a PET home. He will still be about 24 inches at the withers. Just the luck of the genes! Regards.


He looks very handsome  I always like it when breeders look for the right match for their pups. Hope he gets a great home.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Desiree I'm not sure why you seem to be directing this info to me. I just got a puppy and my home is a performance home.


Just testing my signature. Cheers!:cheers2:


----------



## paaschjc (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I have started a search on breeders who breed for hunting and I think I have found what I'm looking for.
THank you


----------

